#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-12
<nigelb> doctormo, so, now I'm responsible for the edu fg of the beginners team and I'll be collaborating with the entire learning umbrella :)
<doctormo> nice
<doctormo> nigelb: how is the beginners team going?
<doctormo> can you tell me more abou tit?
<nigelb> doctormo, well, the FGs aim to guide anyone who wants to contribute in that direction to the right path, metoring them, helping them out etc
<doctormo> FGs?
<nigelb> like the wiki fg, aims to help folks be part of the doc team
<nigelb> focus groups
<doctormo> *face palm* tell me your not using that phraise. It's got such negative connotations these days.
<nigelb> doctormo, what? which?
<doctormo> "Focus Groups"
<nigelb> unfortunately, we do
<doctormo> continue
<nigelb> so, there are a bunch of us interested in edu stuff
<nigelb> it might be either of the 3 groups that we split into (I'll have to be in all 3 to coordinate)
<doctormo> That's true
<doctormo> But technically being in here and on the main mailing list should be all that's required.
<nigelb> so, I'll be getting you new recruits, etc
<nigelb> of course all the learning stuff happens here
<nigelb> I'll just guide the interested folks from BT to learning
<doctormo> Great
<pleia2> doctormo: benjamin said you're welcome to ping him with questions re: workflow
<pleia2> doctormo: also: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/doc-collaboration/
<doctormo> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> doctormo: the website is in bzr, right? where?
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, it's on launchpad
<pleia2> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/ubuntu-learning-materials/website
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-13
<doctormo> yep
<dinda> jfluhmann: ping
<dinda> ping anyone who knows anything about Moodle themes
<ZachK_> dinda: i know about "Noodles"
<pleia2> I know vantrax was working on one for a bit
<dinda> pleia2: just stuck trying to copy a theme inside the moodle theme directory - saying I don't have permission
<dinda> pleia2: I'm running a local install and just trying to copy a directory to another directory but my command line foo is weak
<pleia2> dinda: is it moodle installed via the ubuntu package?
<dinda> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> dinda: is the themes directory in /usr/share/moodle/themes - or something?
<dinda> pleia2: exactly
<dinda> theme
<dinda> no 's'
<dinda> trying to copy a copy of another theme into that dir
<pleia2> ok, lemme pop into one of the moodle installs I have and take a look at how I did permissions
<dinda> pleia2: doph!  it worked
<pleia2> :)
<dinda> apparently I just needed to tell someone the problem and then is mgaically fixed itself
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> probably just need to use sudo, since it won't automatically allow users to put themes there
<dinda> yes, used that finally too :)
<pleia2> looks like on this server I didn't change permissions, the admin has sudo on this box
<dinda> pleia2: yes, that's the issue I'm working around, our servers I don't have root on the web server, only Moodle admin access and they don't have time to add the new theme I want so I'm testing local
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I really wish webapps in ubuntu/debian (moodle, wordpress, drupal) had a better way of handling themes and plugins for the users
<pleia2> I always have to figure out clever things to do with our customers
<dinda> pleia2: yeah I've asking the design team for at least some of the new colors for the new brand but alas they can't even give us the palette yet
<pleia2> bummer
<pleia2> hopefully soon, I hear we're getting a new fridge theme sometime in the lucid cycle \o/
<dinda> pleia2: yeah, saw your post
<dinda> let's just hope it's sometime before meerkat ;)
<pleia2> yeah
<dinda> pleia2: now an even bigger problem - how to keep the cat off my keyboard when I'm working on the command line!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> dinda: I haven't figured that one out yet :)
<dinda> pleia2: mine is retaliating by scratching up my new sofa
<pleia2> eep
<jfluhmann> dinda, pong (high latency, I know ;-)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-14
<Vantrax> lol evilnhandler...
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-16
<pleia2> doctormo: have some time to talk about -materials?
<doctormo> pleia2: about to out for date night, would you like to talk about it tomorrow?
<pleia2> doctormo: I have a friend coming in tomorrow, but I should be able to find some time :) I'll nudge you then
<doctormo> great
<pleia2> have fun!
<doctormo> As a quick line though before I head out, I think our best bet is to nail ben down to a chair somewhere at UDS and get him to get other people to write a process, the software for the process and the materials.
 * pleia2 grins
<pleia2> I kinda figured thats where we were at
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-18
<ptr20r2> hey all
<doctormo> hey ptr20r2
<ptr20r2> i need some help with ubuntu and chromeos
<ptr20r2> ubuntu live cd seems to have sufficient drivers for almost every gfx card and i wanted to transfere needed files and configs to chrome os. Is this possible?
<ptr20r2> can anybody help
<doctormo> ptr20r2: I'm not sure what your asking for
<ptr20r2> chrome os defaults to software rendering on anything that isnt an intel graphics chip. Ubuntu live cd however is able to cope with other chips and runs with hardware acceleration. since Chrome os is built on linux and closeley related to ubuntu, is there a way to transfer the drivers and the config files, if so, which ones?
<ptr20r2> oh, hi Edgar1
<Edgar1> hello ptr20r2
<ptr20r2> any ideas?
<Edgar1> I have some time out of here so dont know whats going on lately around here
<Edgar1> whats new?
<ptr20r2> chrome os defaults to software rendering on anything that isnt an intel graphics chip. Ubuntu live cd however is able to cope with other chips and runs with hardware acceleration. since Chrome os is built on linux and closeley related to ubuntu, is there a way to transfer the drivers and the config files, if so, which ones?
<Edgar1> I'm more into in web development...but with transfer the kernel, I guess that may be enough
<ptr20r2> i'm a little nooby, i know my way rount the command line and sudo ect.
<ptr20r2> could you explain
<doctormo> ptr20r2: It sounds like you need the xorg developers
<doctormo> This isn't a support channel, it's a place to organise the creation of learning materials, classes and publishing
<ptr20r2> but i'm getting learned right
<Edgar1> ptr20r2 you want the Chrome OS runs apps just like Ubuntu...in any chipset and graphics chip
<ptr20r2> yes
<Edgar1> the kernel its that manage all the chips(hardware) so its in the kernel
<doctormo> Well no, you also need xorg and all the xorg subsystems
<ptr20r2> is it goint to be a big cp fest
<Edgar1> I would say to try to compile the ubuntu derivated linux kernel on Chrome OS, and then reboot with that version of the kernel
<Edgar1> but as doctormo says you may need to configure stuff like Xorg and other process
<Edgar1> thats differ from a distro to other, even if have some relation
<doctormo> ptr20r2: Why do you want chrome os, why not just get ubuntu?
<Edgar1> exactly, chrome os is exactly like the ubuntu version of netbooks
<ptr20r2> yes got it
<ptr20r2> right on edgar
<ptr20r2> not even ubuntu will ferform on a 1.ghz intel atom
<Edgar1> well, the ubuntu remix its made for perform in most of the netbooks
<Edgar1> so I think it will in a 1 Ghz intel atom
<ptr20r2> yes but chromeOS is made of nothing, its like 2gb
<Edgar1> 2GB? ubuntu is less than 700MB
<ptr20r2> 2gb of partition 350mb of data
<Edgar1> oh well I see, its less
<ptr20r2> it boots directly to the browser
<ptr20r2> i'd just like to see it working
<Edgar1> ptr20r2 however, should be something for intel graphics chips in Chrome OS
<Edgar1> but thats more into in Chrome OS developers
<doctormo> ptr20r2: sounds rubbish to me, but if you two could take this to some other channel please.
<Edgar1> true, this channel is for other purpouse
<ptr20r2> kk
<Edgar1> #ubuntu is for support
<ptr20r2> it does have intel support, software for everything else
<Edgar1> ptr20r2 intel support out of box?
<ptr20r2> yes
<Edgar1> i see
<ptr20r2> btw i cant find channel #ubuntu
<Edgar1> the same as you get here but without the "-learning"
<ptr20r2> it's k ##
<Edgar1> just #
<Edgar1> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<ptr20r2> ty anyway
<ptr20r2> i'll be on my way
<Nono> hi
#ubuntu-learning 2011-04-16
<saimanoj_> hello
<saimanoj_> anyone here?
#ubuntu-learning 2014-04-10
<steven__> problem understanding how to correct a syntax error.
<steven__> bash: /home/steven/.bashrc: line 110: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<steven__> I'm a user of applications and not up on terminal technology
